# U.k.t.a



## bob2bob (Mar 2, 2009)

I think it was during the 70s, when M.S.C tugmen had a meeting with some reps from the different Mersey towage firms, about signing up to join the United Kingdom Tugboatmens Assoc, the men who joined were issued a passport sized I.D book. does anybody know if U.K.T.A is still about in one form or another.


----------



## tugmate (Jul 10, 2009)

It was still going in the 90s.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

The last date in my book is May 92 - May 94.

Riverman


----------

